# 45/70



## OSU Outdoorsman (Sep 1, 2010)

What grain bullet are most people shooting out of these? Hornady seems to make a 250 and 325. There is a pretty big difference between the 2 as far as fps. I would think the 250 grain would be more than enough for deer but wanted to see what some of your thoughts are too. Also see if there is something better out there I haven't seen yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

My son shoots 300gr. HP's out of his. He did shoot one with it last year and I'll make a suggestion, don't shoot it thru the front shoulders. Shoot for the lungs, he destroyed both front shoulders. There was bone fragments all thru both shoulders and they couldn't be used. I talked him into cast bullets for this season, not near as destructive as hollow points.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Shoot 325 grain Hornady. Took it out for a controlled hunt boy took a doe @ 97 yds no issues


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I shoot 300 gr Hornady JHP with good results


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

I use 300 grain winchester HP and shot a doe last year in the neck with good results


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I used that 250 gr hornady in both the 45-70 and .50 cal encore barrels.That .50 was a sabot. Great patterns for both. 

2 shots and 2 deer. Single shot all the way baby!!!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

OSU Outdoorsman said:


> What grain bullet are most people shooting out of these? Hornady seems to make a 250 and 325. There is a pretty big difference between the 2 as far as fps. I would think the 250 grain would be more than enough for deer but wanted to see what some of your thoughts are too. Also see if there is something better out there I haven't seen yet. Thanks in advance.


I get real good groups with 300gr. Fusion ammo.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I load my own, been shooting 300hp for 40yrs, mostly Hornady. I tried lighter bullets but couldn't get the accuracy. Sierra 300hp is a little harder than the Hornady, won't open up as much on a deer and ruin
less meat. For hunting in Ohio , paying extra money for the fancy bullets are a waste. A 45/70 is overkill
for Whitetails to begin with. Plain cast lead bullets will kill them just as dead.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the 250 gr is plenty for taking deer. I would try different bullets at the range and see which one gives you the best pattern. there is thousands of deer taken each yr with 250 gr bullets out of 50 cal muzzleloaders. so the 250 gr will take deer.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the 325 gr Hornsby. It doubles as my PA bear gun. But I can tell you the last deer I shot with them didn't blink before it hit the ground


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

This year I spent more time at the range shooting My 45/70 I am using 300 grain hp winchester 50yds=2 inches high-100yds= 4 inches high-200 yds 6 inches low-250 yds 12 inches low.
Monday at 1;15 standing shot at 250 yds double lung= doe walked 20 yds


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I use the 325 grain FTX rounds from hornady. This coyote was the first thing I got with that gun. I was impressed with its effectiveness. Coyote was dead before it hit the ground.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Using a cva single shot


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The trouble with 250gr bullets in 45/70 is accuracy. 250 gr doesn't have enough bearing surface to stabilize.
No major company makes 250gr that I know of. The only ones I have tried were cast. The bullets used in
Sabots in Muzzel loader are pistol bullets, they run about 451"-452",, no good in rifles that are 457"-458".
Apples & Oranges. The 250s I shot were cast for a 455 Eley Colt. Sized to 457" and shot some as cast. At
100yds they were key holing.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> The trouble with 250gr bullets in 45/70 is accuracy. 250 gr doesn't have enough bearing surface to stabilize.
> No major company makes 250gr that I know of. The only ones I have tried were cast. The bullets used in
> Sabots in Muzzel loader are pistol bullets, they run about 451"-452",, no good in rifles that are 457"-458".
> Apples & Oranges. The 250s I shot were cast for a 455 Eley Colt. Sized to 457" and shot some as cast. At
> 100yds they were key holing.


Drm50, you seem to know about bullets.I have a Henry 44mag. that i seem to be all over the target(81/2x11) paper. At 100 yds. I tryed differnt manufactures and loaded my own, yes i have a tight crimp. I am using Hornady 240gr. xtp and 23.4gr of h110. If you have any suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Try backing down on the H110, that is pretty stiff load. I would start at 21.0 gr- just load 5, and do same in .5 gr
increments up to 23.0. If that is no improvement you need to slug your bore for diameter and buy a larger dia
bullet. I am not an expert on the Henry rifles. If you can't get it to shoot, contact Henry, one thing they do have
is good customer service.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I did just that started at 21.0 and went to 23.4, .05 gr at a time. What do you mean slug the bore? Thank tou


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Slugging bore is a method to measure the diameter of the bore. Take a piece of PURE LEAD that is a little
bigger than you bore ( like a fishing sinker ) using brass or wood dowel tap it down into your barrel, then tap 
it back out, from breach. You measure this with calipers or Mics to get your true bore measurement. In your case 
you will have to strip gun to tap slug back out from breech. Hornady 44 bullets are .430" dia, Sierra .4295" and
Speer .429", these are advertised diameters. If your bore is bigger you may have to go to one of the specialty 
Bullet companies, for larger dia. bullets- or go to cast bullets. Personally if it won't shoot with bullets from the
major companies, I would rattle Henry's cage. They are good at making things right from what I hear. I forgot
if bore measures tight you might try the Speer or Sierra of smaller dia.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> Slugging bore is a method to measure the diameter of the bore. Take a piece of PURE LEAD that is a little
> bigger than you bore ( like a fishing sinker ) using brass or wood dowel tap it down into your barrel, then tap
> it back out, from breach. You measure this with calipers or Mics to get your true bore measurement. In your case
> you will have to strip gun to tap slug back out from breech. Hornady 44 bullets are .430" dia, Sierra .4295" and
> ...


OK, I under stand that. why not measure the bore with a calpers, wouldn;t that work? I do not know just asking. Or take it to a gun smith to get it measured. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Theoretically you could do it, but I don't have anything accurate enough to do that. Slugging is easier.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> Theoretically you could do it, but I don't have anything accurate enough to do that. Slugging is easier.


OK, but i am real skiddish about taking mine apart. may be i will thak it to a gunsmith and have him do it. Thank you for the info and your advice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i found some 500 grain hard cast from buffalo bore i might give a shot


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got some 505 gr RN, I had the mold but traded it off. The OL of the 45/70 with that bullet was to long to go
through a Marlin 1895 action. I shot a few out of a #3 Ruger, decided it wasn't worth the pain. Not familar with
Buffalo Bore bullet, may work in lever, will work in single shots. The Marlin lever actions of all calibres are not
forgiving of over length cartridges. They end up wedged between magazine tube and lifter. Lever has to be
taken out to free the jam. Marlins are famous for that.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow, 505 seems to be a lot of bullet.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have much to add to this since I don't shoot PCR's, but my experience relates to muzzleloaders. My BIL bought a Traditions ML and found that Powerbelt HP's in 240gr, sitting on two 50gr pellets of Pyrodex 777 shot lights out. 

When I bought my Traditions I tried the same load and it just didn't work. Different model, but same manufacturer, same caliber, same barrel maker! Tried TC Shockwaves and, again, all over the paper! Then hit upon Hornady XTP's in 240gr HP's and those are awesomely accurate!

All I'm saying is that every rifle and every barrel is just a little different! Just like my Remington 700 ADL in .243 Win. I figured Remington rifle, Remington ammo. I was all over the place! Then I thought about it a bit, and realized that the .243 is a Winchester caliber! Switched to Win ammo and all the problems went away!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> I got some 505 gr RN, I had the mold but traded it off. The OL of the 45/70 with that bullet was to long to go
> through a Marlin 1895 action. I shot a few out of a #3 Ruger, decided it wasn't worth the pain. Not familar with
> Buffalo Bore bullet, may work in lever, will work in single shots. The Marlin lever actions of all calibres are not
> forgiving of over length cartridges. They end up wedged between magazine tube and lifter. Lever has to be
> taken out to free the jam. Marlins are famous for that.


its a TC encore pro hunter with a Bergara barrel, yes a single shot. i know it's overkill and will kick like a mule, i just want to see the end result. i killed a doe in PA a few years ago with my .300 win mag shooting a 210 grainer and WOW what a hole.. when i was asked whats wrong with me for using such a load, i just replied "i didnt know there was a too dead when it comes to killing a deer"


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Every rifle has is different, bullet and load has to be worked up to find the one that is best for your gun. In Hi-Vel
rifles there is usually a small range of bullet weight that works best for the bore diameter. Unless you have a
barrel with a specialized twist to use light or heavier bullets not normally used in the cartridge. I have found the
large bore, straight cases cartridges to be a lot less finicky. They are forgiving as long as you don't go with to
light a bullet. I really don't think it is the weight, but with these bullets when you go below a certain weight the
bullet is to short to stabilize. If you had a long body bullet turned from Alumilum with a lead core, with a 250gr
weight, I believe it would work well in 45/70. I have shot bullets of 500gr and heavier in 45/70-45/90 & in the
Sharps Express catridges. Have never had accuracy problems with heavy bullets, they just aren't fun to target
shoot with, unless you like pain.The last big single shot I had was a Rolling Block 45/90. It weighed around
12 lbs, but booted you pretty good with 500gr FN cast bullets and 90gr BP. 45/70 & 45/90 catridges for comparison.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 225308
> Every rifle has is different, bullet and load has to be worked up to find the one that is best for your gun. In Hi-Vel
> rifles there is usually a small range of bullet weight that works best for the bore diameter. Unless you have a
> barrel with a specialized twist to use light or heavier bullets not normally used in the cartridge. I have found the
> ...


that 45/90 is legal for whitetail in ohio, i looked into one but cost made me go with the 45/70 and probably in the back of my mind after holding the 45/90 cartridge, kick.


----------

